# Someone is just TOO cute!



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

I know I'm biased but ...!!!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwwwww


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree, just too cute - remove the photos at once


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

That is one gorgeous dog !!!!!:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

cute and mischievous.
michelle x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

So sweet. Butter would not melt.........


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to agree!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Totally gorgeous.


----------



## AlexJC (Jan 25, 2012)

Lovely pooch


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

Couldn't agree more, what a gorgeous dog:biggrin:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's adorable:001_wub:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

just bootiful


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

I Love the pic! :thumbup:


----------



## harry12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awwwww what breed?


----------

